# Definate Green Tree Python Colour change! :)



## Mayhem (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I've been watching Fidzy's thread intently, and today I finally managed to get a good look at my little one (hides his/her head in coils when there's activity around during the day)
and got some pics of a little bit of mould starting to appear on the tip of the nose and upper and lower lip scales  Sorry the pics are a little out of focus, getting a new camera soon, this one is old and isnt focusing quite as well as it used to 

Anyways here are the pics, i'll keep the progress comming!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Apr 15, 2009)

hey guys...how much is it for a GTP ??


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 15, 2009)

1900-6000 for a hatchie depending on where and who u buy from and what bloodlines mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 15, 2009)

that mouldy one looks like it came from the higher end of the price range,..!!

what a stunner!!!!


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh I'm so very proud of this little guy, he's got the most adorable temprament, he's very cute, very hungry and soon to be very green


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 15, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> 1900-6000 for a hatchie depending on where and who u buy from and what bloodlines mate.


 

oooh have I got some saving to dooo!!


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 15, 2009)

Another of the rather unfocused piccies


----------



## fidzy (Apr 15, 2009)

great work mate, looking beautiful.......

mine hasnt changed yet other than getting a few white dots which people have told me means she will start to show some more changes


----------



## fidzy (Apr 15, 2009)

_"I still dont think its happening! Mine is the same as that pic you posted, head looks slightly darker as in that pic, but my little ones "pattern" scales havent lightened up yet. I think its just the way they are mate, not a colour change in progress just yet."_

So Mayhem is it changing or not???


----------



## funcouple (Apr 15, 2009)

thats going mouldy. you better give it away before it makes you sick. ill take it just to help you out. lol


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 15, 2009)

funcouple said:


> thats going mouldy. you better give it away before it makes you sick. ill take it just to help you out. lol


 
hahaha swap me one of those dryer area snakes like a bredili or somthing, avoid the mould problem u think?


----------



## Retic (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, who would have thought hey ?


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 15, 2009)

fidzy said:


> _"I still dont think its happening! Mine is the same as that pic you posted, head looks slightly darker as in that pic, but my little ones "pattern" scales havent lightened up yet. I think its just the way they are mate, not a colour change in progress just yet."_
> 
> So Mayhem is it changing or not???


 

hahaha well, I'll admit, I arnt seeing the lightening of the dark patterns as I was insisting on, but hey, the pics there are undeniable eh, there's definately green there!


----------



## fidzy (Apr 15, 2009)

there is indeed. make sure you keep updating me and il do the same with you.


----------



## Shano92 (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice snake...
wat age are they around when they are completly green?

Cheers Shane


----------



## funcouple (Apr 16, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> hahaha swap me one of those dryer area snakes like a bredili or somthing, avoid the mould problem u think?


 
no problem. ill even swap you 2 bredli for that mouldy thing of yours...lol


----------



## LauraM (Apr 16, 2009)

i am totally and utterly jealous  beautiful snake you got there 
my stimson python has a bit of mould on his nose aswell. well i think he was a stimmie  .. if not that was a very very cheap Green tree python..(and illegal) im going to keep dreaming on....


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 16, 2009)

Let me understand this.You purchased a nice little yellow snake and now it's turning green?

I would be asking for my money back if I was you.I would also name and shame the seller.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Let me understand this.You purchased a nice little yellow snake and now it's turning green?
> 
> I would be asking for my money back if I was you.I would also name and shame the seller.[/QUOTE
> Does the same apply if you buy a little pink one and it turns white


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 16, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Ramsayi said:
> 
> 
> > Let me understand this.You purchased a nice little yellow snake and now it's turning green?
> ...


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 16, 2009)

i wish i had 1 the was pink and turnd white


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

here's a pic of 1 of mine starting to show the green comming through  
bummer, as i'd rather it stay yellow like CHONDROS snake


----------



## zulu (Apr 16, 2009)

*re Definate*

Mine shed recently mayhem,the one that is quite large and about five months is still yellow,the little one with shed near it is about two months old and has a few green spots on the head.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 16, 2009)

zulu said:


> Mine shed recently mayhem,the one that is quite large and about five months is still yellow,the little one with shed near it is about two months old and has a few green spots on the head.


 

Its interesting seeing how young the colour change seems to be starting for most people here at the moment. Keep us posted on how rapidly the change develops on your little ones, but I have a funny feeling even though mine is showing colour, its not going to be a rapid change, instead it will happen over a good 6 months or so...

I am very much a beginner GTP keeper, but I just get this gut feeling, the younger they are when they begin the change, the slower and more progressive it is. 

Could be wrong, but it would be good to see what experiences we all get from this to make some inferences!


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh mines about 5 months old now too.


----------



## CHONDROS (Apr 16, 2009)

I have had them go green at 3 months and all green by 4 -5 months and start a 5 and green in a few days its is more on what locality type it is to how long it will take to turn green (biaks can take years )


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 16, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> I have had them go green at 3 months and all green by 4 -5 months and start a 5 and green in a few days its is more on what locality type it is to how long it will take to turn green (biaks can take years )


 
Bah these snakes are so random hahahaha but thats good info though  cheers!


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> pythons73 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea.Never sold a pink one that ended up turning white.
> ...


----------



## Slyther83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> 1900-6000 for a hatchie depending on where and who u buy from and what bloodlines mate.


 

How much is that in American dollars? They cost about 400-500$ here.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 16, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> I was referring to a albino Darwin.


Yeah I know,so was I.

Wish this one would stay like this.


----------



## fidzy (Apr 16, 2009)

mine is 6 months old, so our are all about the same age, will be interesting to see how differently and quickly all our little ones change


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, I just got home from a day out on the broadwater (on a boat of course!) and arrived home just in time to turn the lights off in my herp room (no timer atm) and thought i'd have a quick looksee to see how Ophidian (my little GTP, named after the dutch Hardcore DJ, who is obviously named after snakes hahaha!) was doing... the green is really comming through now! I couldnt take pics because he was in early evening feeding mode.. anyone who owns a GTP will know what kind of reaction u will get from a GTP after dark, but I will get some tomorrow. Its weird, just his head is going green, no signs of it on his body! anyways, pics tomorrow when he's safe to approach hahaha!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Apr 18, 2009)

it would be awesome if they stayed yellow.....


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 18, 2009)

pffft never was a big fan of yellow, so looking forward to the complete change...


----------



## Emmalicious (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh my! how beautiful! nawww! I so badly want a GTP... doubt I will ever get one though!


----------



## fidzy (Apr 19, 2009)

Mayhem, i cant wait to see some pics, get them up ASAP


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 19, 2009)

This camera is driving me nuts! Some of the pics that really showed the green are hopelessly out of focus  Will get a new camera. Hows yours going fidzy?

Oh and yes that is a little bit of shed left on him just behind his head. Its only a small peice so I figure it will come off in its own time.


----------



## beach (Apr 19, 2009)

That is awesome, is it only changing on the head at the moment ?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 19, 2009)

My one went green from the day I got it, though won't eat? any ideas??


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 19, 2009)

JasonL said:


> My one went green from the day I got it, though won't eat? any ideas??


 
ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!! Damn he's growing up so fast!


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 19, 2009)

JasonL said:


> My one went green from the day I got it, though won't eat? any ideas??



You have far far too much time on your hands Jase :lol:

Shire meet tomorrow night?


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 19, 2009)

beach said:


> That is awesome, is it only changing on the head at the moment ?


 

yep, havent noticed any other green spots on his body... might have a "Green Headed Python"


----------



## zulu (Apr 19, 2009)

*re Definate*

Looks like youll end up with a green green tree python mayhem,its one of badens i gather so it may have some blue also if your lucky,need patience LOL


----------



## JasonL (Apr 19, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> You have far far too much time on your hands Jase :lol:
> 
> Shire meet tomorrow night?



Yeah, sounds good... The snake was a birthday present from Stu...he's so generous.


----------



## fidzy (Apr 19, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> This camera is driving me nuts! Some of the pics that really showed the green are hopelessly out of focus  Will get a new camera. Hows yours going fidzy?
> 
> Oh and yes that is a little bit of shed left on him just behind his head. Its only a small peice so I figure it will come off in its own time.



mine hasnt shown any real development since i first noticed the green come through. yours is coming along really nice though!!!!! keep updating us!!!


----------



## zulu (Apr 20, 2009)

*re Definate*



Ramsayi said:


> Yeah I know,so was I.
> 
> Wish this one would stay like this.



Thats a glorius looking yellow on that one Rams,ide be wishing for it to stay like that


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 20, 2009)

one of mine has gone through a significant change since this thread started
i'll update again in a week
cheers HK.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 20, 2009)

How old is that one herpkeeper? Mines still got head change gradually happening but still nothing on the body!


----------



## fidzy (Apr 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> one of mine has gone through a significant change since this thread started
> i'll update again in a week
> cheers HK.



that is a very quick change


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 21, 2009)

Mayhem, that one is 5 months old
Fidzy, i had one last season turn completely green in 6 days after a slough
i'll take more pics in a few more days
cheers HK.


----------



## fidzy (Apr 21, 2009)

well mine has gone opaque (i think) as its hard to tell, so i wish mine changes fast, do you have any before and after pics??


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 24, 2009)

this is the animal i mentioned that changed in 6 days 
this pic was taken in the morning on day 3.
i will try to find more pics, but i have thousands & thousands of photographs
so could take a while


----------



## arbok (Apr 24, 2009)

absolutely stunning herpkeeper


----------



## fidzy (Apr 24, 2009)

wow thats amazing,


----------



## Albs (Apr 24, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> How old is that one herpkeeper? Mines still got head change gradually happening but still nothing on the body!


 
Amazing how they all change differently. I have two from the same clutch, one has no change at all and the other one has started developing white spots down its spine and has just one green scale about mid body and no sign of any others.


----------



## Albs (Apr 24, 2009)

Hard to capture. These spots have been getting clearer and brighter at a fairly quick rate.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 24, 2009)

My little one looks like a black headed python, but with green head and yellow body at the moment! I'll get a pic tomorrow, he's in "Lets eat anything that moves" mode at the moment, as GTP's do once the sun goes down.

They're like Jeckle and Hyde - totally different snakes in daylight/nightime hours! Daytime, my little one is one of the most placid snakes I've ever owned, but at night time, I'm cautiouse just opening the click clack to feed him (and with good reason!)

Anyways, pics tomorrow - still not a single dot of green on his body from behind the head back, but the head is almost totally green now.


----------



## Albs (Apr 24, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> My little one looks like a black headed python, but with green head and yellow body at the moment! I'll get a pic tomorrow, he's in "Lets eat anything that moves" mode at the moment, as GTP's do once the sun goes down.
> 
> They're like Jeckle and Hyde - totally different snakes in daylight/nightime hours! Daytime, my little one is one of the most placid snakes I've ever owned, but at night time, I'm cautiouse just opening the click clack to feed him (and with good reason!)
> 
> Anyways, pics tomorrow - still not a single dot of green on his body from behind the head back, but the head is almost totally green now.


 
Mine will eat whenever offered. Both handle well, just have to let them know it's not food first! One has got one green dot about mid body, cant photograph it though. It's full sibling is just starting to show some of the white dots coming through, but at least a month behind the one pictured above. Both get fed at the same time and same amount, but it's the smaller of the two that has started to change. Looking forward to some green coming through!


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics Mayhem!


----------



## fidzy (Apr 24, 2009)

me to mayhem, mine has a few white dots but currently in shed mode, hopefully its a perfect shed which will then lead to more colour change


----------



## fidzy (Apr 25, 2009)

came home tonight to see another perfect shed, lets hope this helps stimulate more colour change.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 25, 2009)

Pics from today


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 25, 2009)

Another


----------



## Albs (Apr 25, 2009)

awsome mate. Can't wait to see some green come through on mine. Pretty happy with the white spots though. If he looks anything like it's old man I'll be very happy.


----------



## Jason (Apr 25, 2009)

thats a nice aussie!


----------



## zulu (Apr 25, 2009)

*re Definate*



Albs said:


> awsome mate. Can't wait to see some green come through on mine. Pretty happy with the white spots though. If he looks anything like it's old man I'll be very happy.



Yeh,its a cracker that one,the photo says it all !


----------



## zulu (Apr 25, 2009)

*re Definate*



Mayhem said:


> Another



Got a touch of blue on its nose,fair bit of green on its head,looking good!


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 25, 2009)

zulu said:


> Got a touch of blue on its nose,fair bit of green on its head,looking good!


 

Yeh, actually I am just noticing that from staring at these pics too, where the green started, its actually going blue now... I certainly wont go getting my hopes up, but I could think of worse outcomes than a high blue phaze hehehehe


----------



## fidzy (Apr 26, 2009)

wow mayhem yours is changing quickly congratz..... mine is still the same ,


----------



## Albs (Apr 30, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Yeh, actually I am just noticing that from staring at these pics too, where the green started, its actually going blue now... I certainly wont go getting my hopes up, but I could think of worse outcomes than a high blue phaze hehehehe


 
Hey mate any more pics or updates on the colour change?


----------



## leighroyaus (Apr 30, 2009)

just a QUestion; how are u guys keeping ur humidity up?


----------



## fidzy (Apr 30, 2009)

constant spraying
P


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 30, 2009)

Albs said:


> Hey mate any more pics or updates on the colour change?


 
I've been freaking out about my temps the last few days, I had it balanced out quite well over the last few months so that with the settings it would self regulate between daytime 31deg and night time 28deg consistantly, but these colder winter nights that have really kicked in the last week have really started messing around with the nice little balancing act I had there  

So anyway, I've been focusing more on trying to stabilize this the last few days and nights and havent really had him out of his enclosure at all to take pics!

I've gotta do the regular clean out tomorrow, so I'll snap some more pics then.

I have noticed the first bit of his "neck" starting to go the "dirty" looking colour that his head first kind of seemed to be before i noticed it was turning green, so I think thats the body change starting.

More pics in the morning (he's in super night time hunting mode at the moment)


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 30, 2009)

the worst thing about a gtp is when they turn green they look heaps better yellow or red but hey thats just me


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 30, 2009)

leighroy2 said:


> just a QUestion; how are u guys keeping ur humidity up?


 

Daily spraying, but I let it dry out to about 60/70% humidity every few days if it has remained above 90% for too long.
My little one doesnt usually drink off his/her coils, I havent noticed drinking from the bowl either (although im sure it happens, just when I arnt looking) but he will readily drink from the condensation/spray droplets on the walls of his enclosure, even in front of me.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 30, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> the worst thing about a gtp is when they turn green they look heaps better yellow or red but hey thats just me


 
I hate the yellow stage, I couldnt wait for the green to get started!


----------



## fidzy (Apr 30, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> I've been freaking out about my temps the last few days, I had it balanced out quite well over the last few months so that with the settings it would self regulate between daytime 31deg and night time 28deg consistantly, but these colder winter nights that have really kicked in the last week have really started messing around with the nice little balancing act I had there
> 
> So anyway, I've been focusing more on trying to stabilize this the last few days and nights and havent really had him out of his enclosure at all to take pics!
> 
> ...




this cold is getting very frustrating here in sydney to. i keep thinking when i leave the house, i hope my globe doesn blow, my little worm will freeze


----------



## Albs (Apr 30, 2009)

leighroy2 said:


> just a QUestion; how are u guys keeping ur humidity up?


 
Daily spraying. I spray mine usually in the evenings, and by the time the next night comes the cage should have dried off. Once you have done it a few times you roughly know how many sprays you need each time. I don't believe it is good for the animal to have the cage wet all the time. Other than sprayining just the cage I also give the animals a light mist and just about each time they will drink off themselves. Also for animal hydration every feed I give them the animals are defrosted in warm water and ofered quite wet. With this method I have never experienced any shed problems or prolapse problems. I believe everyone is different and if you are having succes with a particular method stick to it!


----------



## fidzy (May 2, 2009)

wheres the pics mayhem?????


----------



## Mayhem (May 3, 2009)

Took some pics yesterday, was g/f's 21st, so wasn't able to get them posted - but alas, I can now..  1 sec will grab camera and will post them in the next post.

Head is pretty much totally solid green now, definate green changes occuring down the neck and even further down, clearly showing as dots of green!


----------



## Mayhem (May 3, 2009)

Sorry its not the best pic, still got the crap camera, the lighting wasnt the best and the subject wasnt being overley co-operative for me either, preffering sleep to modeling hahahaha 

Anyways, you can see how green the head has gone now and the dots of green scales appearing on the upper body 

This was taken yesterday, 2/5/09 so its been approx 17 days from the first post/pic and this pic


----------



## brycehf (May 3, 2009)

That is really cool. the body is really starting to change now.


----------



## taylor111 (May 3, 2009)

wow thats fast


----------



## Mayhem (May 6, 2009)

last night saw a pretty major colour change occur, the few green scales as pictured above turned into lots of green scales!
Pics later


----------



## JasonL (May 6, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> wow thats fast



not as fast as their price drop though


----------



## fidzy (May 6, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> last night saw a pretty major colour change occur, the few green scales as pictured above turned into lots of green scales!
> Pics later



Pics now!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (May 6, 2009)

fidzy said:


> Pics now!!!!



agreed, pix now!!


----------



## MatE (May 7, 2009)

Just thought i would post up some pics well only two pics lol of my gtp.First one is at 9 mths the second is at 10,i wish i had all the pics in between but thats all i was given.


----------



## fidzy (May 7, 2009)

Very nice. Any more recent pics


----------



## MatE (May 7, 2009)

fidzy said:


> Very nice. Any more recent pics


He shed last night will take some tomorrow arvo for you.


----------



## Mayhem (May 7, 2009)

I still havent got round to getting pics, I had to fly really early this morning, so I was buggered by the time I got home. WIll try and snap some more pics tomorrow


----------



## MatE (May 8, 2009)

Here is some pics of my boy two with the flash one without.


----------



## fidzy (May 9, 2009)

can you please tell me whats its length, weight and how many feeds its had... thanks mayhem


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2009)

*re Definate*

Nice colour happening mayhem,mine are much the same,nothing much happening,the big one has a few spots of green near its nose.


----------



## Mayhem (May 9, 2009)

its a slower change than I for some reason thought I was going to have, but hey, it has still happened way earlier than I anticipated too! I must say, the change has been one of the things I have really really looked forward too as a GTP owner, so its with alot of joy and some sadness that its already happeneing, but I have got to add, any of you out there who are looking at owning one of these incredible snakes soon, drop your other projects and giuve this a go...

They arnt impossible to keep.
They arnt diffucult feeders (if already well established from a good breeder you buy from)
They arnt going to drop dead on you overnight (provided you give them the same care consistantly as you do your other species)
They are expensive, but you get what you pay for... too little will give u a difficult snake, too much is well, too much!
They are very very very interesting too keep and offer the fairly well experienced herp keeper a species that will commoand your attention to detail, every day, but will not overtake your entire life like some say.

Before I kept this snake, I had kept:

Carpet Python
Burmese Python (when I lived in Thailand!)
Green Tree Snake
Keelback

None of these are exceptionally hard... look, im drunk now, but what I am saying is, give it a go. Its not impossible and it will really give you the much needed kick into enthusuiasm u may have been missing for a while now


----------



## Mayhem (May 9, 2009)

The above post was written waaay after the below... weirdd...


----------



## Mayhem (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Mayhem (May 10, 2009)

More Pics:

Taken today 9-05-09


----------



## fidzy (May 10, 2009)

wont be too long before he is all green


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 10, 2009)

What a stunner


----------



## fidzy (May 10, 2009)

fidzy said:


> can you please tell me whats its length, weight and how many feeds its had... thanks mayhem



bump


----------



## Mayhem (May 10, 2009)

Fidz, I've been feeding roughly every 4-5 days while it was on pinkies, but since moving up to heavily fuzzy/hoppers I have cut back to once a week to avoid the dreaded prolapse monster. (Only started him on fuzzies about a fortnight ago)

I still havent met anyone who has actually had a prolapse occur yet, but once again, I'm far from being able to claim that I know anything or make solid conclusions, being my first GTP and all!

That said though, there still hasnt been a definative explaination for the cause of prolapse and while theory's abound, I'm just going to keep my "amature" cap firmly on and try to keep all of these theory's in mind, try not to push for any new discovery's in GTP care just yet. 

I say this, cos as you would no doubt know, overfeeding is one of the main suspects in the big prolapse debate - not officially locked in as the definate cause, but one of the main theory's at least. I dont know if it is or isnt, but its not really somthing I think I have enough experience to make a call on just yet hehehe

I've noticed since moving up to hopper mice (a little larger than the pinky rats I was feeding but alot more developed fur) that my little Ophidian (thats his/her name hehehe) is no longer doing those whitish/watery/urate style defications, but has begun leaving more "developed" looking stools.

So because of this, I've backed off the 4-5 day feeding shedule (which was possibly a little too often anyway) and brought it back to one hopper mouse every 7-10 days. Just figure than I'm giving him a little more time to digest the obviously slightly more substantial meal! As I said, I'm not looking to break any records here just yet, preffering to follow the advice and remain within the safe margins this first time round 

As for weight, I dont know. I have been slack and not weighed since I got him. He was roughly 13grams at the time, I havent noticed (because I see him a few times every day!) but I am sure he has grown.

He has shed 3 times since I've had him and twice (post hatch and first 8 week) before I got him from the breeder.

I will weigh him up one day soon, I just hate disturbing the poor little guy from the beauty sleep and in any case, he had a big juicy mousey last night, so he needs to sleep it off hahhaha

I'll get these details for you when I can mate...


----------



## fidzy (May 10, 2009)

thanks for that info.. we have the same methodology. mine weighs 35 grams and i feed the exact same as you.

heres some more info


----------



## zulu (May 13, 2009)

*re Definate*

Fews pics of mine today,small one is much the same,the largest one which would be about 6 months old and about 30 inches long has began getting more green on its body.


----------



## John_lisa (May 13, 2009)

i love GTP"s but there way to much for me and i am only class 1 so i have to wait 2 yrs anyway but idk why u guys like them yellow i think green is so much better lookin i will admit they look so ugly when there changin there couler the mix of yellow and green aint to good lookin lol


----------



## zulu (May 13, 2009)

*re Definate*



johno799 said:


> i love GTP"s but there way to much for me and i am only class 1 so i have to wait 2 yrs anyway but idk why u guys like them yellow i think green is so much better lookin i will admit they look so ugly when there changin there couler the mix of yellow and green aint to good lookin lol



You will get to class 2 jonhno and you will be able to get some,interesting statues,yeh they can look quite ugly when they are changing colour,alright when they finish though.


----------



## Mayhem (May 13, 2009)

I dont know if its ur camera zulu, or its the "race" of GTP u have, but it always looks slightly different in the pics u post... like smooter scales, or longer head .. dont know, cant quite put my finger on it, but yeh!


----------



## zulu (May 14, 2009)

*re Definate*

They are mixed race types mayhem that have been bred here for a while now,couple of pics of the little one from yesterday.


----------



## zulu (May 14, 2009)

*re Definate*

See if this works,one pic is of the little one curled up there.


----------



## Mayhem (May 15, 2009)

Had to clean the click clack today, Ophidian did a monster ******* hahahaha! anyways, yes the regular clean happened today, it was immediately obviouse upon bringing the click clack into natural light that shedding is about to take place, very dull almost greyish hue to the skin in natural sunlight and for the first time on my GTP, I actually could see the opaque tone to the eye scales today, so that confirmed it.

Opaque scales are pretty easy to notice on most snakes, but as GTP keeps will know, it seems to be a pretty hard thing to see on the little ones!

Anyway, I noticed this well before any touching/handling took place and although I did have to move him/her due to cleaning, it was of course minimal and pretty much volantary on the snakes behalf (therefore no new pics today).

(side note: all handling of my GTP is done as if the snake was in shed, or made of tissue paper, like all my snakes in fact, but just for the purpose of people wondering about handling, yes, reguardless of shed cycle or otherwise, all GTP handling is done with the upmost care and fragility)

There has been some more changes, the green has moved further down the body, still has a very definate "mottled green/yellow" look as you might see in the "speckled" style colouration specimens, but its obviously moving further and further down the body, becomming more solid each day as it progresses.

I estimate this change will be complete within the next 8 weeks, which means this has been a 3 month change from start to finish roughly - not the fastest on record, but it has taken place from about 4/5 months of age and he/she is also very healthy, which is what is important 

I'll keep updating the pics once the shed has completed, just to keep a timeline for the thread 

Thanks to all that are keeping up with the progress


----------



## fidzy (May 16, 2009)

hi Mayhem, glad to hear your snake is doing well. Mine is in the dirty stage and looking very very dirty. still no definite green though. thanks for your updates and post more pics when you can


----------



## herpkeeper (May 16, 2009)

here's what's happening with my 2 from last season
cheers HK.


----------



## fidzy (May 17, 2009)

how old are those herp keeper


----------



## Mayhem (May 21, 2009)

Bah, this winter heating/temp ting has really screwed around with the balance I had going, I think its basically caused a dry shed just due to the inconsistancies 

I've got him in a small tub filed with wet paper towels on a heat mat now, so with a bit of luck all will come off in a few days, but yeh, a very inconsistant shed this time round.

I'm almost certain its due to the change in heating cycle/pattern and the resulting humidity differences - it has been pretty good (i thought) but turns out it could have been better... oh well, goin to spend the next 24/48 hrs while he's in the shedding tub to try and work out the main tub's heating arrangment now.


----------



## fidzy (May 21, 2009)

Hopefuly out get it all off. It will be difficult to see if the eyelid comes off


----------



## Mayhem (May 21, 2009)

yeh his eyes look pretty clear, i'm not overly worried if the eye scales hold on till next shed, from what I gather it isnt the end of the world, but yeh, what is important to me is making sure the rest of the shed completes properly. Leaving him in the super humid, wet paper towels on heat mat tub overnight tonight, wont go checking on him too much because I want to keep the stress to a minimum, but will see what the result is tomorrow.


----------



## zulu (May 21, 2009)

*re Definate*

Should be OK mayhim,heres the larger 6 month GT yesterday,getting plenty of green now.


----------



## Mayhem (May 21, 2009)

He wasnt moving around his temporary wet tub enclosure or attempting to remove the shed at all tonight, he pretty much just curled up in a corner and stayed there all day and diddnt move at all even by late into tonight. Its 11:20pm now and I've just moved him back to his main enclosure with the perches, where he is less stressed and more comfortable. I also filled the bottom with warm, wet paper towels to keep humidity high. I got so worried about his lack of movement in that tub and general lifeless appearance that I've made this desicion to put him back in the main enclosure. I am going to get some assistance if things havent dramtically improved in way of shed by tomorrow.


----------



## fidzy (May 22, 2009)

dont stress too much mayhem, retained shed isnt very bad if you deal with it... couple of days he will be fine.

zulu how much do yours weigh, they look big


----------



## Mayhem (May 22, 2009)

Ok, he's been back in his usual tub for approximately 1hr now, just checked up again - doing much better it seems. I can see a large pice of shed has come off already.

The usual alert nature that he has at night time when I aproach the tub is definately showing again (a little less vigorouse due to the shed though) and generally I am feeling pretty confident with my desicion to remove him from the small saturation type setup I had him in today (which I of course read in all the caresheets should this happen).

Will check again in another hour and see what progress has been made, then might call it a night, get some sleep and then do another check in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Mayhem (May 22, 2009)

fidzy said:


> dont stress too much mayhem


 

I'm not, I'm on my third beer now so sleeping should be pretty easy no matter what lol


----------



## zulu (May 22, 2009)

fidzy said:


> dont stress too much mayhem, retained shed isnt very bad if you deal with it... couple of days he will be fine.
> 
> zulu how much do yours weigh, they look big



Hi fidz,i dont weigh them but the little one was born 21/1/09 had 24 feeds and on hoppers,had some other feeds before i got it that i havent got records of,the big one thats changing colour was born 6/11/08 had 40 feeds been on hoppers a fair while,now on small mice,sloughed 7 times,most recently 20/5/09.


----------



## fidzy (May 23, 2009)

zulu said:


> Hi fidz,i dont weigh them but the little one was born 21/1/09 had 24 feeds and on hoppers,had some other feeds before i got it that i havent got records of,the big one thats changing colour was born 6/11/08 had 40 feeds been on hoppers a fair while,now on small mice,sloughed 7 times,most recently 20/5/09.




how often do you feed?


----------



## zulu (May 23, 2009)

*re Definate*

I feed them randomly fidz depending on if they are in shed etc,the little one has feeds about three or four days apart quite often at the moment because it craps regular,the larger used to go like that then a week or two between,just read what they like by the looks of what they are up to.


----------



## fidzy (May 24, 2009)

wow thats alot of feeding, you ever had any problems with overfeeding them (based on what i have read 3 - 4 days on hoppers is quite alot) they look so healthy though


----------



## zulu (May 24, 2009)

*re Definate*

Everyone to there own i suppose,i feed what i read to be right,the meal sizes are kept reasonably small even for the biggest of the two,more small feeds rather than a few big feeds.


----------



## fidzy (May 25, 2009)

true true..... i feed mine a fuzzy mouse every 7 days.


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2009)

*re Definate*

Hows yours going now fidzy,any pics of it lately.


----------



## fidzy (May 26, 2009)

really hasnt changed at all, got my hopes up for nothing..... how is yours going mayhem?


----------



## solar 17 (May 26, 2009)

*Gtp [hatchie] colour ???*

*"Mayhem"* *IS AWAY WITH WORK SO I AM HATCHIE SITTING FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS* *SO I THOUGHT I WOULD POST THIS PIC ON HIS BEHALF [I THINK ITS HIS LOVE CHILD]...CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN]*


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2009)

*re Definate*

Looking good solar,lots of green happening now.


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2009)

*re Definate*

Todays pics,the smaller one from Jamie Stuart (Pythoninfinite) sloughed during the day,the bigger one from Stuart Barnes is getting blue on it,not allot of red left,yeh i like taking pics with the new second hand camera LOL


----------



## Pike01 (May 26, 2009)

Looking good zulu , how long are they?


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2009)

*re Definate*

Hi mike,the little one is about 53cm TL and the larger is about 74 cm TL as of about seven days ago when i last measured them.


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been over in Japan for a while, but Baden (Solar17) has been taking care of Ophidian for me during this time 

I've attached some latest pics he's taken this afternoon!


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good Mayhem  

Hows yours coming along Fidzy?


----------



## fidzy (Jun 12, 2009)

mine has started to look brown, its in the 'dirty stage' and half its body honestly looks brown 


il try get some pics


----------



## smidson (Jun 12, 2009)

This thread has got me turning green with envy  
Beautifull gtp's evryone


----------



## jamesbecker (Jun 13, 2009)

wow, heres me, a newb thinkin they are born green!
never knew that they change colour due to mold.

i have to say, they look ugly during the change, but very nice when fully green


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 13, 2009)

Its not due to mold hehehe its just a funny way of describing the green bits as they slowly appear


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 13, 2009)

A couple of mine have started changing this week. I am interested to hear how big each persons GTPs are when they start the colour change. These two are 7 months old and 85 and 100 grams respectively.


----------



## fidzy (Jun 13, 2009)

hi codered, mine is 7 months old and 40 grams... i dont like to feed her alot


----------



## jamesbecker (Jun 13, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Its not due to mold hehehe its just a funny way of describing the green bits as they slowly appear


 
oh lol, SPOT THE NEWB!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 13, 2009)

*hatchie gtp's*

*l have [6] here [7] months old and their weight range is 55 - 64 grams after approx. [30] meals [6] days apart...cheers solar 17 [baden]   *


----------



## fidzy (Jun 15, 2009)

mine has had 30 feeds too and weighs 40 grams


----------



## zulu (Jun 17, 2009)

*re Definate*

These are similar to codereds,the green one is about 7 months and 112 gms,the second is born late january and its 72 grams .


----------



## fidzy (Jun 17, 2009)

lol zulu, our snakes are the same age but yours is nearly 3 times bigger


----------



## zulu (Jun 17, 2009)

*re Definate*

Yeh fidz,ile feed them a pink mouse a week when i read the book,been meaning to get it off of the herp shop,the maxwell smart one with the black spotted blue ones i like them.


----------



## fidzy (Jun 18, 2009)

i have it, great book. i feed based on his recommendations


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 18, 2009)

fidzy no way does maxwell recommend feeding pinkies for 7 month olds. Thats like you eating a tic tac. Maxwell says feed a prey item that makes a noticeable (but not huge) lump.


----------



## fidzy (Jun 19, 2009)

no i was talking about timeframe between food. for example 5 days apart between food etc. i am feeding fuzzies not pinkies now.


----------



## silkston (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone experianced there GTP not feeding once they purchased it, my arrived on a plane a while ago & is 6 months old and I know the transition can stress them out, but i have been doing everything the breeder has said but it is still refusing to eat.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

mate make sure you are keeping it higdrated and i did have this happen to me but after about a month the little guy ate. has it shed since you had had it.


----------



## silkston (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeh is is kept hydrated, no he has not shed since I have had him and I thought he should maybe have had one by now, it has been nearly 2 months he is still healthy and am keeping the breeder informed, but just really frustrating and thought it wont hurt to ask other opinions.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

mate keep trying mate sure your temps are good and stay in contact with that breeder


----------



## bredli-sli (Jun 20, 2009)

hey i dunno much about gtp's but ive seen some where to scent the rat or mouse with either a frog or geco's?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 20, 2009)

have i said it yet? awsome!


----------



## fidzy (Jun 21, 2009)

silkston, what are you feeding and how ???


----------



## silkston (Jun 21, 2009)

Fidzy, am attempting to feed small fuzzy mice with pair forcepts, but not interest


----------



## anntay (Jun 21, 2009)

wow what a sexy snake. and i'm not a snake person so thats saying something


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 22, 2009)

Latest Pic 

Taken Saturday 20th June 2009


----------



## silkston (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow just beautiful Mayhem


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 22, 2009)

very nice Mayhem, will look hot when it's markings turn blue 

cheers HK.


----------



## Albs (Jun 22, 2009)

thought I would add some updated pics of mine. These are both from the same clutch. The one that is still yellow was the first to develop all the white spots, but that is as far as it has gone. The other one went from yellow to this in about 5 weeks. They are about 8 monts old. Feeding on weaner mice every 5 days.


----------



## zulu (Jun 22, 2009)

*re Definate*

Like those albs,just the couple of the stuart barnes GTP thats near finished colour change,couple of pics of where they live silkston if its any help,they are 29c day and night,habistat dimming probe in one tub toward the end,sit on a plastic snake hide with 30 watt heat pad under which is pugged into the same thermo,heat lamp is URS type infrared ceramic which gives them darkness which helps feeding. Although they eat anytime they are easiest to feed late at night around 12 is ideal.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Col it has change colour heaps since the last time i seen its look good mate.


----------



## zulu (Jun 22, 2009)

*re Definate*



w3ap0n said:


> Hey Col it has change colour heaps since the last time i seen its look good mate.



Yeh W3,it took its time,at 30 inches long a couple of single green scales near the tail then bingo,was all yellow at the start of the thread.


----------



## silkston (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips ZULU.
Your gtp are beautiful,
I will not belive it if my guy will actually deciede to feed


----------



## zulu (Jun 22, 2009)

*re Definate*

It will eat silkston.


----------



## silkston (Jun 30, 2009)

Cant believe it my GTP has fed, just like to thank everyone for their Help )


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 30, 2009)

congratulationss! does your fella look anything like this yet?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 30, 2009)

oreo1 said:


> congratulationss! does your fella look anything like this yet?
> View attachment 95306



showoff! 

hey, is that a turtle in ur avatar? i cant work it out,...


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha yar it is! it a cleverly sophisticated turtle which does roll over tricks onto its back!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha, awesome!!


----------



## silkston (Jun 30, 2009)

One could only wish it would turn out like that Oreo he he he he


----------



## BenReyn (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow
Little GTP's are GORGEOUS
Defenitely on my 'to get' list in the next decade...or longer
Lol, thanks for sharing mate.
Ben.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 2, 2009)

Thread Summary of the colour changes to date  All pics can be found in this thread, but here is a bit of a montage hehehe































http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/mayhem2004/DSCF8028.jpg[/\img]

[img]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i82/mayhem2004/DSCF8015-s.jpg


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking very nice


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 2, 2009)

Such a shame Mayhem , waste of a very nice yellow GTP ..

What's the time frame from start to now?


----------



## silkston (Jul 2, 2009)

Its great to be able to see how they change, 
lovley GTP Mayhem


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 7, 2009)

A pic from the weekend  Once again thanks to Solar17 for babysitting Ophidian while I'm away


----------



## ssshazza (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats one pretty looking GTP!! Hmm save for a house deposit or breeding pair lol


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 7, 2009)

house deposit  then get a breding pair that you can have in your specially decked out purpose built herp room


----------



## XKiller (Jul 7, 2009)

wow, looks awesome


----------



## fidzy (Jul 9, 2009)

nearly done there mayhem....... great work


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 9, 2009)

Gone from a swan to an ugly duckling :shock:


----------



## Serpentor (Jul 10, 2009)

lol Ramsayi


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 10, 2009)

here's my 2 from last season, the second one is quite dark compared to the first even though they are clutch mates...


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Juvie gtp*

*It seems all/most of last years hatchies are going thru colour change, here's one of ours, just on 100 gms and powering...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## fidzy (Jul 10, 2009)

i think i should be feeding mine more hes 51 grams and wass born last november. all of yours are hitting 100 grams , time to defrost a rabbit


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 10, 2009)

very nice !


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 10, 2009)

heyy great results!
i wouldn't mind saving up for a GTP...
can i get it on a basic liscence?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice everyone!


----------



## Colin (Jul 10, 2009)

beautiful gtp's mayhem, rams, herpkeeper and solar17


----------



## zulu (Jul 10, 2009)

*re Definate*

Colouring up well mayhem and solar,interesting to see how yours looks in a few months or so rams,the one ive got from Jamie Stuart is changing also,ile take some pics for you later,good pics guys and a great thread.


----------



## zulu (Jul 10, 2009)

*re Definate*

The smallest from jamie,about 29 inches long,starting to get white spots and getting more green


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Zulu , mine must be a slow one , no change yet ...

Rams , just think you paid good money for that ugly thing :lol:


----------



## zulu (Jul 10, 2009)

*re Definate*



dickyknee said:


> Nice Zulu , mine must be a slow one , no change yet ...
> 
> Rams , just think you paid good money for that ugly thing :lol:[/QUO
> 
> LMAO


----------



## fidzy (Jul 14, 2009)

any updates anyone??????????


----------



## johneven (Jul 14, 2009)

thats beautifull , enjoy to look at.


----------



## zulu (Jul 14, 2009)

*re Definate*

The 18 month old gtp on Pet Pages site sponsor,the add from Darling Downs QLD,the middle green looks like ramsayis,then its changed into another green which is brighter,hot looking male that one if i had the funds ide buy him.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 15, 2009)

hahaha yeah go ahead laugh you guys.Lucky I dont let him read this forum otherwise his feelings might get hurt.

Am actually very curious to see how he will turn out as his sib is changing in a more usual way.Will try and get some pics of both under natural light over the weekend.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 15, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Nice Zulu , mine must be a slow one , no change yet ...
> 
> Rams , just think you paid good money for that ugly thing :lol:



Its not politically correct to use the term "slow" these days dicky.You should really use the term "special" instead :lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 15, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Its not politically correct to use the term "slow" these days dicky.You should really use the term "special" instead :lol:



:lol::lol:


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Going going - green*

*THIS YOUNG PERSON JUST SHED AND GETTING GREENER...CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN]*
*




*


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 16, 2009)

very nice Baden


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice Baden,not as thou ive seen any ugly ones.Your little Ramsayi was good looking,now look at it.it will turn into a stunning Green,all maybe blue....,thats exactly how i would like one to stay as a adult Zulu,very nice....


----------



## jay76 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice badon. I told you mine is going to stay yellow:lol::lol:


----------



## Albs (Jul 17, 2009)

Both of these are from the same clutch and hatched at the end of October last year. The green one weighs 125g and the yellow one weighs 126g. The yellow one has a lot of white spots but yet to see any green come through. I've always fed them every 5 days, no prolapse problems or shedding problems. They are eating weaner mice with ease! I think I said in an earlier post but the green one took about 5 weeks to go from yellow to green. Started off a fairly matt green but as time goes on it is getting a lot brighter. You can also see the blue starting to come through and on its belly it is quite blue also. Very happy with them.


----------



## jay76 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thinking Green*

Just snapped pic this morning and you can see the slight tinge of green starting to appear. Jay76


----------



## zulu (Jul 18, 2009)

*re Definate*

May be just starting to change jay

Your yellow one is a fizzer albs,send it here or for a vacation.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 19, 2009)

A pic from this morning  Doesn't seem to want to change that last lil bit of yellow!?!?!


----------



## Mudimans (Jul 19, 2009)

looking good mayhem. Been great watching its transformation


----------



## zulu (Jul 19, 2009)

*re Definate*

Couple of pics from this afternoon after shed


----------



## fidzy (Jul 20, 2009)

mine just shed todaY for the 8th time. hoping to get some pics tonight too show you all how brown he really is, i can hardly see the yellow anymore


----------



## fidzy (Jul 20, 2009)

i know they are bad photos, came from my phone. but you can see what i am talking about how its very brown.

first one is a before and the others are now.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 20, 2009)

cool, when did that finally start fidzy?


----------



## fidzy (Jul 21, 2009)

has been like that for a while now, about 5 weeks. you can see tiny little green and white marks appearing within the brown. hopefully it gets along with more green coming soon.


----------



## fidzy (Jul 26, 2009)

updates any1


----------



## jay76 (Jul 26, 2009)

This is mine today


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's Fugly, he just keeps getting better and better by the day :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 26, 2009)

I dont understand why you would have a snake in your collection looking like that,I dont mind how they look so i will PM you my address,i will look after the poor Fugly..LOL...


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 29, 2009)

A shot from tonight, shed yesterday  Ophidian is still with Solar17 being looked after, but I will be back from Europe soon


----------



## fidzy (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice.... how much do you travel


----------



## jay76 (Jul 29, 2009)

it is looking great mayhem


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 29, 2009)

fidzy said:


> very nice.... how much do you travel



Quite a bit, prolly a little too often for someone who keeps GTP, but more GTP purchases soon will likely mean less travel hahahaha

I usually go to Japan for a few weeks each year and Europe for a few months of each year, amongst other travels... what can I say, I'm a big fan of seeing the world


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 29, 2009)

jay76 said:


> it is looking great mayhem



Cheers mate


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 30, 2009)

some nice looking young GTP's on this thread 
a couple of pics I just took of one of mine 
cheers HK.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Gone from a swan to an ugly duckling :shock:


i feel so sorry for you lol, it looks like poo


----------



## zulu (Jul 30, 2009)

*re Definate*

What are you up to rams,it cant look that bad you gotta be photoshopping its good looks,tell me it aint true bloodbrother LOL
Yours is looking good mayhem and herpkeeper.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 31, 2009)

zulu said:


> What are you up to rams,it cant look that bad you gotta be photoshopping its good looks,tell me it aint true bloodbrother LOL
> Yours is looking good mayhem and herpkeeper.



:lol: I think he's beyond photoshop help.
He will turn out ok I reckon,different but ok.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Mite phase gtp ??????*

*THIS LITTLE HATCHIE, ONE OF FIVE HOLDBACKS APPEARS TO BE HEADING TO A "MITE PHASE" AT [9] MONTHS OF AGE AND 100 GRAMS...CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN] *
*



*


----------



## Albs (Jul 31, 2009)

still one green one yellow for me!


----------



## itbites (Jul 31, 2009)

Albs thats quite a handful you have there ..

Is that a pure Aust GTP?...

Either way I prefer the pure greens with the white rosetts


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 31, 2009)

itbites said:


> Albs thats quite a handful you have there ..
> 
> Is that a pure Aust GTP?...
> 
> Either way I prefer the pure greens with the white rosetts


 
Bitey, Aussie's aren't the only green to get a white dorsal markings or stripes, Merauke's, biak, Aru, infact lots of greens get white rosetts, so which ones are you referring to as the pure greens ?
cheers Mark


----------



## itbites (Jul 31, 2009)

The Australian type are my fav Mark ...

But in saying that I really had no idea that all those other foreign locale GTP's

grew up to be pure green with the white rosettes..

My naivety led me to assume only the Aust GTP's looked like that 

**but y'know what they say about assuming** lol


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 31, 2009)

Merauke's often get a full dorsal stripe and look VERY similar to pure Aussie's !
one thing they all have in common though, is they are all beautiful
except yours Rams LOL  (joke)
cheers Mark


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 31, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Merauke's often get a full dorsal stripe and look VERY similar to pure Aussie's !
> one thing they all have in common though, is they are all beautiful
> except yours Rams LOL  (joke)
> cheers Mark



:shock::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:lol:


----------



## Retic (Jul 31, 2009)

Greens are incredibly variable, the majority though are more or less solid green with varying amounts of white dorsally.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 31, 2009)

gee that's a beautiful bright green Ash, very nice


----------



## Retic (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Mark, she is much brighter and a more solid green now.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 31, 2009)

one I got from Simon Stone a couple of seasons back


----------



## Retic (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I would guess they are siblings  Nice shot.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 31, 2009)

i guess this one would be sib to yours as well Ash 

cheers Mark

more pics of the few that I got off Simon Stone on my home page


----------



## Retic (Jul 31, 2009)

They certainly look very similar, are they the same as mine in being extremely placid and very enthusiastic feeders ?


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, eat like pigs - i wouldn't wave your hand around infront of them in the night time, but during the day - very placid 
the 2 younger ones I have are bitey little buggers


----------



## Retic (Jul 31, 2009)

Really, that's pretty unusual for them, my male was really bitey but I can handle him now and usually not get bitten


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 1, 2009)

boa said:


> They certainly look very similar, are they the same as mine in being extremely placid and very enthusiastic feeders ?



Thats the same deal with Solar17's last clutch (of which the one pictured here is one) - Super placid, not a nasty scale on his/her body hehehe - Night time however, watch out - if its warm or it moves, its food.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 1, 2009)

this one is from simons line as well she is very placid day or night never get flighty with me


----------



## Albs (Aug 2, 2009)

itbites said:


> Albs thats quite a handful you have there ..
> 
> Is that a pure Aust GTP?...
> 
> Either way I prefer the pure greens with the white rosetts


 
The sire is a pure Aussie. The Dam was sold as a pure Aussie but I believe it is not full Aussie. I have pic of sire, I'll try and post pic of dam when I can locate it. I am sure they will still turn out stunning. The one that is still yellow is showing a lot of white, looking forward to it changing!


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 2, 2009)

that male is absolutely stunning Albs 
definately the next on my "must have" list LOL
cheers Mark


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep, I am going to be making an "Australian Made" purchase this season too


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 2, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Yep, I am going to be making an "Australian Made" purchase this season too



Whats the price tag on them these days? PM me if you don't want to state it publicly.


----------



## itbites (Aug 2, 2009)

Albs that certainly is a fine example of Aust GTP!

It's my understanding that the Aussie natives still have a higher value

price tag wise...

And I guess why shouldn't they if their history etc...can be proved.


----------



## Albs (Aug 2, 2009)

itbites said:


> Albs that certainly is a fine example of Aust GTP!
> 
> It's my understanding that the Aussie natives still have a higher value
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunatly not my animal so I can't take the credit for him. He belongs to the breeder that I got my hatchies from. Yes they do have a slightly higher price tag!


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 3, 2009)

[video=youtube;Fr8DpWRkwag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr8DpWRkwag&feature=related[/video] check that video out - whats everyones thoughts on the humidifier idea from about 3:30 into the video... never thought of it before but I am pretty impressed with it! But maybe someone here can tell us why its not such a good idea?


----------



## zulu (Aug 3, 2009)

*re Definate*

Good video that mayhem,just looks like she uses the standard no substrate incubation with the water on the bottom,can see the thermometer lead,might be missing something maybe,plenty being born these days.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 3, 2009)

nah nah, I mean in relation to the neonate tub humidifier made from a fish tank air pump and a glass of water! Pretty simple but from what I can see, pretty damn effective too! But I am sure I am missing something here... there has to be a downside i'm missing with this?


----------



## zulu (Aug 3, 2009)

*re Definate*

Yeh i see the glass of water and bubblles etc mayhem,keeps her happy i suppose thats fair enough wouldnt hurt,same as putting water on the bottom of the container,the snakes go up on the perches anyway.


----------



## fidzy (Sep 4, 2009)

WHY has everyone gotten lazy!!! where are all the updated pics?????????????????


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 4, 2009)

fidzy said:


> WHY has everyone gotten lazy!!! where are all the updated pics?????????????????



Mine still all yellow , once it starts ill ad some pics .


----------



## XKiller (Sep 4, 2009)

hahahaha 0:47 he blew a bubble from his nose,
verry nicccce


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Todays pic*

*Just took this photo 3 mins ago brother / sister to mayhems they are now 10 months old and this one is 132 grams and eats a velvet rat every six days and has NEVER missed or knocked back a feed...cheers solar 17 [baden]*


----------



## euphorion (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW O.O 

love it!


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 7, 2009)

an updated pic of one of my little ones 
I'd love it to stay like this


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 7, 2009)

Any chance i can leave a deposit on one and hopefully by 2015 ill have it paid off lol


----------



## Albs (Sep 11, 2009)

Well my last one to change certainly did it in a hurry. One week ago this little one was still yellow!


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 11, 2009)

That one came out very nicely Albs


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 11, 2009)

zulu said:


> Good video that mayhem,just looks like she uses the standard no substrate incubation with the water on the bottom,can see the thermometer lead,might be missing something maybe,plenty being born these days.


''she'' is a he LOL his youtube is cutegayjason


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 11, 2009)

looks flippin' sweet albs, any idea on the heritage of that one??


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats a stunner Albs! pure aussie?


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 11, 2009)

nah I dont think its pure aussie


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah Mayhem now that Ive had a proper look at it I can see its not pure, theres a fair bit of blue on the head...still a beautiful gtp though


----------



## Londos1990 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Trying to find sites that sell GTP's anyone know any i can only find 1...

Cheers


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 11, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah Mayhem now that Ive had a proper look at it I can see its not pure, theres a fair bit of blue on the head...still a beautiful gtp though



Its not so much the blue (especially seeing its a juvie and just changed colour) - its the regularity of the white dots down the spine and also the tone of green... pure aussies (at least the ones I'd be putting my money on) generally have a fairly unbroken white line down the center of the spine...

Its not 100% rule, but as I said, more a judgement based upon the pure aussies that I'll be putting my money on.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 11, 2009)

Londos1990 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to find sites that sell GTP's anyone know any i can only find 1...
> 
> Cheers



Depends what "type" of greens you want. There are countless sites out there selling, PM me if you're still stuck and I'll list them.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 11, 2009)

beginner at keeping GTP's on page 2
to an expert on page 19 
what a transformation & in just 17 pages


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 11, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> beginner at keeping GTP's on page 2
> to an expert on page 19
> what a transformation & in just 17 pages



Who said anything about being an expert? Its a forum and I put an opinion forward, as is done on a forum. You might also notice that I justified my reasons for why thats my opinion in this particular case, so the smartass comments aren't really needed thanks mate.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 11, 2009)

& I just put my opinion forward  
some aussie greens don't have any striping, just a few spots & can vary in colour just like anything


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 11, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> & I just put my opinion forward
> some aussie greens don't have any striping, just a few spots & can vary in colour just like anything




No, you didn't, you just put a cheap swipe at me forward. What you have finally put above is an opinion and some helpful information (rather than a swipe at someone) and we thank you for it 

And as I said, the ones I'll be putting my money down on do (have a fairly solid stripe)


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 11, 2009)

that is my opinion not just a swipe.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 11, 2009)

righto, well lets move forward, no sense ruining a nice thread with negative chatter when we can be posting sweet pics of GTP's


----------



## Albs (Sep 11, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> looks flippin' sweet albs, any idea on the heritage of that one??


 
No they are not pure Aussie, The sire is and I have posted pics of him before, but I'll do it again. The Dam was sold to the breeder as a pure Aussie but it would seem that it isn't. Unfortunately I can't get hold of a pic of the Dam at the moment. But I guess they have a lot more Aussie in them than some! Both of them weigh around 150gm, always shed well and never any prolapse problems, I feed them adult mice( not real large ones) every 5 days. Anyway I'm more than happy with them, sexed them the other day and I have 2 girls.... bummer I guess I'll have to get myself a male!! Pic of Dad and the two girls.


----------



## ravan (Sep 11, 2009)

oh they're stunning albs! *jealous*


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 11, 2009)

heres sum of mine


----------



## Albs (Sep 11, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> heres sum of mine


 
Love that second one.


----------



## jay76 (Sep 11, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> heres sum of mine



very nice


----------



## jay76 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is how this one is turning out. I have posted photos earlier in the thread befor it started to change. Cheers


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 23, 2009)

*up dated pics*

Albs & Chondros, they are stunner's :shock:
jay76, that one has changed quite a bit since the last time you posted pics

this is one of mine that is taking it's time changing, not that I mind
it is starting to develop a turquoise / jade green in the markings
the other pic is one of the ones that I got from Simon Stone a couple of seasons back

cheers HK.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 23, 2009)

Both very nice Jarrod and HK ....mine still has no green at all ....


----------



## jay76 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Todays Pic*

Just grabbed this photo a couple of minutes ago.....jay76...[jarrod]


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok here we go , finally started to see some green on mine , it aint much but its there


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

so many awesome lil gtps out there


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 6, 2009)

Come of it Brett,its only texta marks....very nice Jay and herpkeeper....


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 6, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Come of it Brett,its only texta marks....very nice Jay and herpkeeper....



I have been waiting so long to post a pic in here .... its green , its not much , but its green :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 6, 2009)

Fair enough,i shall take your word it is....I can actually see some coming through around the mouth....


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice, thats exactly how mine started, except my photo's were a little more blurred  keep the photo's comming!


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2009)

this is the greener one of my 2 from last season 

cheers HK.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Juvie & the morning mist*

*Just took a pic after their morning spray...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## jay76 (Oct 7, 2009)

One of the best greens I have seen mate.


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 7, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> *Just took a pic after their morning spray...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*



baden thats STUNNING! i agree its one of the best ive seen!


----------



## tWiStEd (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's mine The entire process took just over 2 weeks...


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Colour Change*

*It never ceases to amaze me, the often small amount of time to complete a colour change for some when others seem to take forever...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## SCam (Oct 8, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> *Just took a pic after their morning spray...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


that is an amazing lookin green mate


----------



## MatE (Oct 19, 2009)

here are some more pics,and this bloke took just two weeks.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 19, 2009)

2 weeks later and very little change ...


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd love to see a stunning photo of the albino form (blue?)...anyone got one they can post?


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Albno gtp !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*'beatlloydy'.....Heres a photo taken off "Damon Salceies" GTP site in the USA....It sure makes fascinating viewing....cheers solar 17* *(Baden)*


----------



## Ciircz (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow!
That's my next investment!


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 20, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> *Albno gtp !!!!!!!!!!!!**'beatlloydy'.....Heres a photo taken off "Damon Salceies" GTP site in the USA....It sure makes fascinating viewing....cheers solar 17* *(Baden)*



Yes...definitely showed my ignorance there...shows I should have googled before posting...It says that the blue form is usually only occurring in gravid females...no relationship to albinoism....sorry....but does anyone have or know of any that are permanently blue? Just love that shade...reminds me of my YETI MTB.


----------



## zulu (Oct 21, 2009)

*re Def*

Some pics showing progress of mine,ones all green with blue vertebrae and is 3ft long,the other one thats green and yellow is 1 metre now ,has a bright blue and black tail thats not displayed here,same bloodline as yours dicky ,i dont have a macro lens for this camera its about as close as i can get.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2009)

They are looking good Zulu .


----------



## zulu (Oct 21, 2009)

*re Definate*

Thanks dick,the one thats yoyr line from Jamie Stuart is that curled up with the water drops on it,really happy with it,turning out better than i expected.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Yellow / green gtp*

*I really love that yellow and green speckled one. l often continplate if you put those colours together (male x female), what would you get (colour-wise) ? cheers solar 17 (Baden)*


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2009)

zulu said:


> Thanks dick,the one thats yoyr line from Jamie Stuart is that curled up with the water drops on it,really happy with it,turning out better than i expected.



I'll be happy if my goes like that .


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 21, 2009)

Would it be that the yellow pigment doesnt go green,stunning looking Green either way....Picked up my little green today {maroon} awesome little things..put a few pictures up soon..MARK


----------



## zulu (Oct 21, 2009)

*re Definate*



solar 17 said:


> *I really love that yellow and green speckled one. l often continplate if you put those colours together (male x female), what would you get (colour-wise) ? cheers solar 17 (Baden)*



Thanks solar,have to see what it turns out like further down the track,it would be nice to have a pair of adults that colour for sure,theres some around but you dont see them for sale often,ide imagine theyd produce attractive young.Cheers


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 21, 2009)

Heres a couple of my new little boy-girl...MARK


----------



## zulu (Oct 21, 2009)

*re Definate*



dickyknee said:


> I'll be happy if my goes like that .



Should do dick,its just a waiting game,exciting hey!


----------



## zulu (Oct 21, 2009)

*re Definate*



pythons73 said:


> Heres a couple of my new little boy-girl...MARK



Amazing,like an orgasm with scales! you win LOL


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 21, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Heres a couple of my new little boy-girl...MARK


 
Unreal Mark! what a little stunner! Can I ask who bred it? pm me if you like


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 21, 2009)

Show off Mark .....


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Red hatchie (gtp)*

*Hey Mark....looks like a glo-worm....be sure to post up-dates 10/10...cheers solar 17 (Baden)*


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im very happy with him-her,i shall keep updated photos also...Come on Brett,dont be like that.LOL....Thats Matt,Baden and Zulu...MARK


----------



## Albs (Oct 28, 2009)

*green update*

Been a while so I thought I would put up some recent pics. Sure has been a lot of good greens posted on this thread!!


----------



## Albs (Oct 28, 2009)

Almost forgot....... Mum and Dad


----------



## zulu (Oct 28, 2009)

*re Definate*

Looking good Albs,put a bit of size on too!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice Albs,love the female colours...not to say i dont like the male either...MARK


----------



## alialiali (Nov 3, 2009)

*nothin like a new skin*

So i went on holidays for a week and came back to a different snake hehe apparently it changed over night my sister said im really happy with the way it turned out its always a bit of a gamble with GTP's 
Its 12 months old and about 230 grams


----------



## zulu (Nov 7, 2009)

*re Definate*

Some pics from today,i accidentally wiped the others off photobucket,the green one shed last week and ate a couple of small adult mice,the yellow one is starting to come onto shed.


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 7, 2009)

Great animals everyone  
gotta love the striped Aussie natives  
Cheers Fj


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice Zulu,my little one is actually starting to get a yellowish-greenish tinge around the head,along the sides of the body,its magnificent watching these snakes change colour.....MARK


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice little pair you have ther Mark  

cheers Fj


----------



## fidzy (Nov 8, 2009)

took mine to the vet yesterday for its 1 year check up and everything look great, and even better she is a FEMALE!!!!!!!! yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatSnakes (Nov 12, 2009)

Woke up this morning to find one of my babies going all Irish on me!


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 12, 2009)

Its been a while since I've contributed to the thread! Here's little ophidian - who is a boy BTW


----------



## zulu (Nov 12, 2009)

*re Definate*

Great looking snake and setup you have there mayhem!


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 12, 2009)

Cheers mate  I'll post another pic of the setup (minus the snake and perches)


----------



## zulu (Nov 12, 2009)

*re Definate*

yeh i like that fake rock backdrop and plants mayhem,the cage has visibility and is waterproof,mine are in tubs and although they are doing OK,it would be nice to view them etc like a creature feature.


----------



## andysnakes (Nov 12, 2009)

*gtp*

here's my little green


----------



## andysnakes (Nov 12, 2009)

*gtp*

i always forget to add the pics here go's, it's just coming up to 12 months and dont know its sex yet


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 15, 2009)

Due to popular demand here's Fugly













Ta Da!!!!!!


----------



## zulu (Nov 15, 2009)

*re Definate*

Good looking green now rams,got the blue happening also very nice.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 15, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Due to popular demand here's Fugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is his name still Fugly? because it no longer suits 

This may suprise most people, but my mother wants to buy me one because apparently with a really nice done up enclosure, it would make the perfect display to show-off in her downstairs loungeroom :shock::shock::lol:


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Due to popular demand here's Fugly



fugly lol, thats so mean! wow, they really are beautiful babies arent they, not too keen on the middle stage but what a beautiful adult snake!


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 15, 2009)

zulu said:


> Good looking green now rams,got the blue happening also very nice.



Yeah Zulu...........maybe he realised how close he came to being bhp food and decided to do something about it :shock:


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2009)

nice before and after rams... the middle stage was definately fugly though


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 15, 2009)

Defiantly looking the goods now Rams....MARK


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 15, 2009)

hahahah yeh Rams! He actually seems to have turned out quite nicely


----------



## GreatSnakes (Nov 24, 2009)

Latest pic - 2 weeks from beginning of the change!


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 29, 2009)

4 weeks since last pics , still not much happening ...


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 9, 2009)

Todays pics , big difference from the pics in my last posts ...


----------



## MatE (Dec 9, 2009)

Getting there dickyknee,its still an amazing thing to see.

MatE


----------



## MatE (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice Dickyknee,its still amazing thing to see,never get sick of it.


----------



## MatE (Dec 9, 2009)

Something going on with my posts sorry about double posting


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome photos dickyknee. They would look awesome on posters in my herp room.


----------



## jay76 (Dec 9, 2009)

looking good dicky


----------



## zulu (Dec 9, 2009)

*re Definate*

Tonights pics of sibling to Dickys,they were bred by Jamie Stuart (pythoninfinite),it fed yesterday,they are proving to be a top line


----------



## Colin (Dec 10, 2009)

Great pics brett  gtp is looking awesome


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 10, 2009)

That is defiantly looking stunning Brett,such magnificent animals.Thats how i like them to look Zulu,50%green 50%yellow i would love one that looks identical...Well mine hasnt changed a great deal,it has got lighter in colour,from a dark red-maroon to a light orange....Once something major happens i will post some more photos...MARK


----------



## zulu (Dec 10, 2009)

*re Definate*

Yeh P73 thats a handsome red orange worm,ile have to put one on the wishlist! that one of mine may well colour up fully in future,hopefully get blue patches on it that stand out like Bretts when the red is replaced maybe,has a blue tail and some bluish on its nose thats similar so it might get there


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanx Zulu,yours is certaintly a stunner,i would love one that stayed just like yours..Once i find out the sex on mine i plan to get the opposite sex..Hopefully in time i might have some yellow-red worms,defiantly worth wishing....MARK


----------



## fidzy (Dec 16, 2009)

well to my amazement i went to work this morning and my little girl was yellow came home tonight and she is completely green, no yellow at all.... no pics yet hopefully soon. amazing animals


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow fidzy! That must have been strange when you walked in the door and saw him! About time though!  Amazing how different they all are in that respect. Look forward to the pics!


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 17, 2009)

fidzy said:


> well to my amazement i went to work this morning and my little girl was yellow came home tonight and she is completely green, no yellow at all.... no pics yet hopefully soon. amazing animals



Thats craaaazzzy! Although I thought I saw some pics not long ago and she was looking a bit speckled?!?


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 17, 2009)

I stand corrected, I just saw your for sale thread (which is where i saw the pics) and although she was a dirty yellow, she was still yellow


----------



## fidzy (Dec 17, 2009)

yes very very dirty, not anymore !!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 17, 2009)

We need pictures Fidzy! lol


----------



## benson (Dec 17, 2009)

Zulu, I LOVE the colour of yours!!!
Mine is from Jamie also, hatched in January.
He/she went into this cage last weekend!!!
Cheers
Toni


----------



## zulu (Dec 17, 2009)

*re Definate*

Need some more pics of that red worm 73 !

Fidzy thats a fast colour change look forward to seeing it mate!

Benson,thats a good looking green,the cage is impressive with the natural branches,hows it heated? Look at the greens from jamie stuart and they are very good,each one ive seen is different and interesting,hes got another couple of clutches this season,hope he gets a digital camera for xmas!


----------



## benson (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Zulu.
Its heated by one of the heat panels you make yourself, with heat cord. Jamie's own design. And its working beautifully. We have had the enclosure running for about 4 weeks, to get rid of the odours from the glue. The whole inside is lined with vinyl.
The little gtp has settled in so well, he ate the day after he went in there. yay.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres a few more just for Zulu,not much happening on the colour situation thou..Very nice Benson,Jamie certaintly breeds some top quality Chondros....MARK


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 17, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Due to popular demand here's Fugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.... sorry for the late post guys, but have only just read the thread...that is Fugly alright Rams...I think the ugliest i've seen....LMAO
But it's just like the old "ugly duckling" nursery rhyme! Ummmm, just like me as a teenager.... :lol: Here's a comparison pic of my little one from last season.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 17, 2009)

I cant seem to actually get he-shes true colour,although its getting alot lighter,so hopefully some colour change will happen soon rather than later....MARK


----------



## zulu (Dec 17, 2009)

*re Definate*

Thanks Benson ,the old jamies self made heating panel trick hey,dam thats a good idea,the cage you made up has a pleasing look to it.

Thanks for the pics of the little red P73,they certainly are impressive youngsters,one day ile get the red worm!


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine from today .


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice indeed Brett.I bet your more than happy with him-her..MARK


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 17, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Very nice indeed Brett.I bet your more than happy with him-her..MARK



Yep , looking very nice so far ..


----------



## zulu (Dec 17, 2009)

*re Definate*

Looks like a lime green and blue Dicky, delicious !!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 17, 2009)

Not only the chondro is nice Brett, but the pics are so crisp mate...I can't believe the pics in the post before this one, the close ups....their amazing clarity..oh happy b'day the other day...lol sorry bout the late comments, haven't been on in a while!


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 17, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> Not only the chondro is nice Brett, but the pics are so crisp mate...I can't believe the pics in the post before this one, the close ups....their amazing clarity..oh happy b'day the other day...lol sorry bout the late comments, haven't been on in a while!



Cheers Scott , pretty easy to get pics of such a cool critter .

Zulu hoping to see some blue come through ..


----------



## benson (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Brett. Its so great to see all the different colours.
I still love the baby colour, you just cannot beat the BRIGHT yellow!!


----------



## zulu (Dec 19, 2009)

*re Definate*

Few pics from tonight the green one just sloughed so i cleaned the tubs
]


----------



## Albs (Dec 20, 2009)

had one of my girls out today, haven't posted any pics for a while. This one is about 14mths old and the perch she is on is 40mm pvc just for size reference.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice Zulu and Albs,that one Albs is a dark green,looks as thou its a decent size for a 14month old too...MARK


----------



## Albs (Dec 20, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Very nice Zulu and Albs,that one Albs is a dark green,looks as thou its a decent size for a 14month old too...MARK


 
Thanks mate. Yeah both the females that I have are putting on size really well. They will take 2 adult mice or a young rat down with no problems. They get fed this amount weekly. I must admit I am very happy with the colour that this one has turned out.


----------



## zulu (Dec 20, 2009)

*re Definate*

She looks good Albs,plenty of white spots too!


----------



## zulu (Jan 3, 2010)

*re Definate*

To keep the thread going heres a few pics from last night of gtp starting to shed and after.. Cheers


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 3, 2010)

Few more of mine ..


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 6, 2010)

Pic taken about 1 week ago - he's a very lime green colour


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

some pics of Ophidian taken 5 mins ago in his (rather a pain in the *** to clean) enclosure!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mayhem said:


> Pic taken about 1 week ago - he's a very lime green colour



hahah looks awesome! they look like pixels. 

snake digitizing : 23%


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mayhem said:


> some pics of Ophidian taken 5 mins ago in his (rather a pain in the *** to clean) enclosure!



its funny because your snakes name is consequentially "i belong to a group of snakes"  i love that name but lol


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jan 8, 2010)

when you say mouldy do you mean its goind green or it has mould on it?

Harry


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> its funny because your snakes name is consequentially "i belong to a group of snakes"  i love that name but lol



hahaha thanks for the nice comments  and yes, while "Ophidian" is the latin for a group of snakes, I have also in a twist of reverst irony named this one after a dutch hardcore DJ, who originated in Perth, and now lives in Netherlands, calling himself "Ophidian" 

I have linked below some youtube clips of his tracks if anyone is into dutch hardcore or would indeed like to know what it is 

[video=youtube;52GZgWR8DHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52GZgWR8DHo[/video] - the middle childeren, sample from "Fight Club"

[video=youtube;7S1VMpk_T3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S1VMpk_T3o[/video] - The Mine - after Beakonsfield

[video=youtube;rYg2wOld8fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYg2wOld8fc&feature=related[/video] - Butterfly, VIP Mix

[video=youtube;VzLL93RNc3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzLL93RNc3U&feature=related[/video] - Angel


p.s those of you who dont know what it is, turn the best speakers you have up as loud as they go and put your ears to them - its the only way you would understand without being there


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 8, 2010)

hahah omg thats so ironic! because the first thing i thought of was Conrad, but i thought it was just a coincidence that your snake was named that also. 

ive had the absolute pleasure of meeting him, at a private house party hosted by Crackt.

hes a very quiet, nice guy  i have a photo of me, my partner and conrad, lemme find it XD


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> when you say mouldy do you mean its goind green or it has mould on it?
> 
> Harry



hhahaha sorry mate, by "mouldy" its a little bit of a pun in the GTP keeping community about when the green starts coming through  - this thread was started to show some progression of the green from yellow in juvie GTP's - but it can happen at such different rates... some people in this thread have had it happen overnight, some have still not had it happen from the first post - it really does seem to be so unpredictable, but when someone in here says "green mold, they really just mean the green has begun to come through in the scales 

Usually (but not always I gather) it starts from the nose, and a lot of people just say "some mold" coming through - it doesn't mean actual mold, just the conflict of green on the yellow


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> hahah omg thats so ironic! because the first thing i thought of was Conrad, but i thought it was just a coincidence that your snake was named that also.
> 
> ive had the absolute pleasure of meeting him, at a private house party hosted by Crackt.
> 
> hes a very quiet, nice guy  i have a photo of me, my partner and conrad, lemme find it XD



ahhhhhhh thats funny as, we will definately know each other, my username should hint to you who I am


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 8, 2010)

the ever amazing ophidian  with me and my boyfriend, rabbit.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mayhem said:


> ahhhhhhh thats funny as, we will definately know each other, my username should hint to you who I am



BAAHAHAHA. oh i should have seen that coming.

XD dont mind me, cant brain today, for i have the dumb.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 8, 2010)

Mayhem said:


> ....a dutch hardcore DJ...calling himself "Ophidian"



That would be a heavy gig if you were the one who took the blue pill 
Your python looks happy in his cage even if it's hard to clean. I still think if you rigged the cage with a large drain in the bottom you could just open the drain and flush the whole cage out?


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> That would be a heavy gig if you were the one who took the blue pill
> Your python looks happy in his cage even if it's hard to clean. I still think if you rigged the cage with a large drain in the bottom you could just open the drain and flush the whole cage out?



Yeh its a real pain... basically I built it so everything (background, fake plants, pumps, waterfall, pebbles, bamboo perches) etc are totally removable in about 10 mins. But its more than just removing that, you need to pump out all the water (from both areas as the "dry" area gets water and poo in in it too) and then disinfect the pebbles, perches and plants - then you need to dry everything, let it evaporate and ensure there isnt any nasty cleaning chem residue left and then replace everything. It really takes a lot longer than it should to be practicable, but thats the price of having a fancy display enclosure that maintains heat and humidity as it needs to.

And the blue pill was awesome


----------



## ZK928 (Jan 11, 2010)

awesome snakes, wish we could keep them here.


----------



## silkston (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows where I cant get my GTP sexed, and also what is the best age.
It is 12 months old

I am located in Vic.
Thank you


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 1, 2010)

Its not so much age, more so size. Speak with the breeder you purchased from and they will be able to give you the best advice, based on size/weight etc, as to if your snake is ready to be sexed yet. One would also assume that if they are able to breed them, they would probably be able to sex them for you also


----------



## silkston (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mayhem 
We are actually wanting to purchase another gtp and dont see the point in getting two of the same sex, atleast that way we have the option to breed later on if we choose so.

I just thought someone in Vic may of been able to reccomend some one.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 1, 2010)

Diddnt realize you were allowed to keep GTP's in VIC yet? Cos they weren't on the permitted list? Maybe things have changed?


----------



## silkston (Feb 2, 2010)

You will find GTP's are permitted in Vic, there is also number of breeders that have been breeding them here for sometime now .


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahhh ok, I just see everyone in VIC sooking about how they can't have them, and I always thought it was a little bit of justice seeing we can't keep crocs or sugar gliders in QLD


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

my new GTP from this season 

cheers HK.


----------



## zulu (Mar 21, 2010)

*re Definate*

Few of the greens now,theyre looking good,freddo frog exotic green :lol:


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 21, 2010)

JasonL said:


> My one went green from the day I got it, though won't eat? any ideas??


 

What a scream lol you had me laughing and laughing
lol


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful Snakes Zulu
The last one that is green and yellow...will it stay like that or will it eventually go all green
Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 21, 2010)

nice animals zulu, that 50/50 is sweet ! 
This girl hasn't changed in 6 months, hopefully she will stay like this 

cheers HK.


----------



## deebo (Mar 21, 2010)

very nice herpkeeper!

Just recently picked up my first GTP and cant wait for it start to change but is probably a good few months off yet.......


----------



## shane14 (Mar 21, 2010)

very damm nice there HK!


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks David, they are a beautiful animal to keep, all the best with yours & keep us updated with some pics  
cheers Shane, she's definately my favorite out of my GTP's

cheers HK.


----------



## zulu (Mar 22, 2010)

*re Definate*

Beautiful Snakes Zulu
The last one that is green and yellow...will it stay like that or will it eventually go all green
Regards

Elizabeth
Reply With Quote 

Hi Elizabeth,hasnt changed that one for quite a while,should keep allot of yellow and gain some blue ide expect. 


nice animals zulu, that 50/50 is sweet !
This girl hasn't changed in 6 months, hopefully she will stay like this

Hi HerpKeeper,thats outstanding,like freddo frog meets barney bananna in a blenda


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 22, 2010)

From hatcho to yesterday


----------



## zulu (Mar 22, 2010)

*re Definate*

Good photos Dicky,got that hint of blue coming through all over now


----------



## Choco (Mar 22, 2010)

Love it herpkeeper!!!!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't wait till I can have one (or two) - they are all so beautiful


----------



## Kurto (Apr 26, 2010)

Here comes the Green!!!


----------



## Dar1stheory (Jun 5, 2010)

I might have missed it in the other 28 pages, but has anyone posted one like this guy? A friend was studying them in indonesia last year, lucky bugger...


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 5, 2010)

here you go


----------



## skay123 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mayhem said:


> [video=youtube;rYg2wOld8fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYg2wOld8fc&feature=related[/video] - Butterfly, VIP Mix
> 
> [video=youtube;VzLL93RNc3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzLL93RNc3U&feature=related[/video] - Angel



best gabber songs in existence haha


----------



## deebo (Jun 5, 2010)

no green yet but thought id take some pics. Its head does seem a bit darker than its body in certain lights but that just may be me imagining things!!


----------



## Kurto (Jun 5, 2010)

I love 'em when their still small! Great looking green David!


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 5, 2010)

Beautiful little one david


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 5, 2010)

god they're gorgeous


----------



## Kurto (Jun 5, 2010)

This one has seemed to stall out with the colour change. I hope it stays like this for a while...


----------



## Wally (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice blue on the nose Kurto.


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2010)

thought id grab some pics while cleaning its tub out. Still no definite green on it but it just kind of looks a bit dirty now!

Sorry about the dodgy pics - were taken on my phone.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## deebo (Oct 6, 2010)

thought id try and revive this thread....took these pics last weekend. Slowly getting there!


----------



## Kurto (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome! I luv 'em when their yellow!

Here's the one from post #431 a few months on...


----------



## SCam (Oct 6, 2010)

That's one freaky lookin thumb there David  haha
Gorgeous Tree Python!


----------



## deebo (Oct 6, 2010)

looking very good kurto!

Cam - Yeah, have bendy joints! haha!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 6, 2010)

getting there dave, interesting to see how long it takes to turn completely green.


----------

